# Lightning Question for a 40 Gallon Breeder



## jd11 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone , I'm sorta stuck on which lights to get for you 40 gallon breeder tank. I'm doing just a basic low tech, low light plants like amazon swords , java fern, sagittaria and italian vals.

I'm debating between current usa satellite plus ,finnex fugeray planted+,
marineland aquatic plant led or the marineland advance led light strip.

Which one of these systems should I go with and what size the 24'' - 36'' or 36'' to 48'' .
Just want a good light system that will grow plants well and reliability . 

Thanks for all your help in advice.


----------



## xpix3lx (Jan 26, 2016)

If you plan on planting the entire depth, front to back, then my understanding is that any 1 of those lights may be lacking in spread, unless the fixture is raised up then you may be lacking in PAR.
For full and "proper" coverage without a significant reduction in PAR, 2 fixtures may be needed, but then you may have too much light...

I am still putting together my own 40b low/medium light build so i cannot speak from experience yet but if you want to go simple, LED and low light, i would suggest looking into the 36" finnex stingray (start with 1 if you like then buy another if you decide it is needed).


----------



## jd11 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I'll have plants the entire depth of the tank, and it has crossed my mind that one light fixture won't be enough .


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

I would recommend dual fixtures, but really look hard at any fixture that is dimmable and allows you to adjust the spectrum a bit. I recommend the CurrentUSA Satellite+ because of those features and I feel it gives a better color depth than the finnex 24/7. I have both fixtures and while I like my finnex, I LOVE my Satellite. I don't use the custom preset modes.

Get the 36" size, as it will stretch the entire length of the tank, and allow you to go to a bigger tank later.


----------



## jd11 (Aug 8, 2016)

grizzly_a said:


> I would recommend dual fixtures, but really look hard at any fixture that is dimmable and allows you to adjust the spectrum a bit. I recommend the CurrentUSA Satellite+ because of those features and I feel it gives a better color depth than the finnex 24/7. I have both fixtures and while I like my finnex, I LOVE my Satellite. I don't use the custom preset modes.
> 
> Get the 36" size, as it will stretch the entire length of the tank, and allow you to go to a bigger tank later.


Do you have the satellite plus or plus pro? And yeah I'm probably going to need two fixtures . Do you think the satellite plus does better with plants ?The finnex planted 24/7 and a finnex stingray would be more cost effective than two current satellite plus.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have the +Pro. If you're looking at Finnex, then get 2 of the 24/7 models since they are dimmable. 

I have one on a 20L and have to keep it below 50% intensity or else I get algae growing (low tech, low light), and I have another on a 20H with DIY CO2, and completely overstocked with wisteria & fish.


----------



## jd11 (Aug 8, 2016)

grizzly_a said:


> I don't have the +Pro. If you're looking at Finnex, then get 2 of the 24/7 models since they are dimmable.
> 
> I have one on a 20L and have to keep it below 50% intensity or else I get algae growing (low tech, low light), and I have another on a 20H with DIY CO2, and completely overstocked with wisteria & fish.


Do you think one finnex 24/7 - 36" and one finnex stringray - 36'' would be ok? Or I can just start with the one 24/7 and see how that works and go from there ? Just trying to keep this cost effective because this hobby can get expensive real easy lol.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I have Finnex Sting Ray 36" on the 40B which is serving me very good for low tech. No algae and I have never ever cleaned my inner glass its clear running 5 months. 

I doubt sagittaria needs I bit more light, rest of the plants will do very fine. Planted+ have more PAR and you can do more in future if you wish. But if you are 100% sure on the Low light plants only go with StingRay. 

Substrate is Pool filter sand and dose PPS-Pro.


You can always add one more stingray and make it even better.


----------

